# HELP. Trichomes wont turn......



## sdk1973green (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a beautiful Sativa (unsure of strain) that I moved indoors when the weather changed (she was in a metal bucket)and has been sitting in front of a giant window w/ plenty of sun. Anyhow, I'm 17 weeks into flowering and the trichs won't turn amber. I check everyday with my scope and its about 50/clear and 50/cloudy. The Girl looks like she's dying. To the eye she's starting to look like the end of her life cycle. The fan leaves are yellowing and dying. Almost all the hairs are red and she just looks "overripe". Should I go ahead and Harvest her? I wanted to wait till there was some amber in her but it doesnt seem like it's going to happen in time. I think I screwed up her internal clock by moving her indoors. Is that possible? This is my first grow and I don't want to screw it up. I've already searched this forum over and over but nobody seems to have had this problem.Any advice would be greatly appreciated....Thanks


----------



## WbWhiteBoy (Oct 27, 2009)

17 weeks into flowering :O


i think you should of been pulled that 

pics pls?


----------



## sdk1973green (Oct 27, 2009)

her are some pics from 3 or 4 days ago. the camera isnt too great. but like i said, absolutely no amber whatsoever. Thanks for the quick reply...


----------



## sdk1973green (Oct 27, 2009)

if you give me a few minutes I'll post pictures from today. more pics. By the way, in 2 days I'll be into week 18... crazy huh? more pics from the last batch of pics. Her fan leaves have changed a bit in the last 3 days or so..


----------



## WbWhiteBoy (Oct 27, 2009)

sdk1973green said:


> if you give me a few minutes I'll post pictures from today. more pics. By the way, in 2 days I'll be into week 18... crazy huh? more pics from the last batch of pics. Her fan leaves have changed a bit in the last 3 days or so..


 
just wait two more days for the week 18
and if nothing changes then just harvest, did you flush it?


----------



## talon90 (Oct 27, 2009)

are you putting her in pitch black at night


----------



## Ledhed (Oct 27, 2009)

Those are some nice looking buds there, but with all the green on the fan leaves, that plant looks nowhere near the end of it's natural life cycle. Eighteen weeks is a long time, almost as long as mine it seems, but I've learned that certain strains, and a lot of bagseed especially, can take forever to fully mature. Patience is a virtue, but waiting really sucks. I'd say you've got a few more weeks, just by the looks of the fan leaves. Buds also look nice though, but if you can see the trichs as well as you say, then you already know they're not ready to harvest. See what happens in the next two weeks or so, they could just explode and be ready soon. Good luck, looks very nice.


----------



## sdk1973green (Oct 27, 2009)

She has been in complete dark at night since she's been inside, and no, I didn't flush (is that bad?). Just straight spring water out of the bottle (no nutes or anything) for the last 5 weeks or so. I joined this site a little late into the grow but she was turning out great. In fact, I couldn't believe she was filling out like she was. This whole experience has been a lot of fun and I'm gonna be very sad when I take her down. I work from home so I've been giving her a lot of attention and learning everything from you guy's that I can. (especially you White widow). So I want to thank you guys for all the great info. I cant wait till next year. Actually I can't wait till I am done curing. Do you know how hard it is staring at her for almost 18 weeks and just waiting.....and waiting...and waiting. Everybody says to wait, that I'll be happy in the long run. But the suspense is killing me. I don't know what strain it is as the seeds were given to me by a friend. He bought everything for a grow ,then his wife pulled the plug. So he gave it to me. I actually had 5 plants but 4 turned male and I pulled them immediatly. Anyway, off to the store for batteries for the camera....


----------



## ziggyganja (Oct 27, 2009)

You should also be aware of how certain strains will not turn amber, so get out the magnifying glass and keep track of the explosion as mentioned in the previous post. I would say you may have extended the life cycle by placing indoors. Less stress being indoors with no weather, bugs, exc. to agitate her. A change like that can have multiple effects on plants. As what I see in the pictures everything is going fine, but you are definitely coming up on the reward for being patient!


----------



## ziggyganja (Oct 27, 2009)

P.S. Flushing her should be done in the last week of flowering, so since you really didnt know the last week you are doing just fine by giving her straight water. Have you ever been checking the PH lvl in the water?


----------



## sdk1973green (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't yell at me, but no. I haven't been checking the ph. This is my first grow and I'll be more diligent on my next one. Doing it all by the book. I'll go buy a ph kit today if I have to. And yea, I check the trichs w/ my radioshack scope everyday and not one single amber trich. I can't believe I haven't done this before. Considering I've been "partaking" for 20 plus years. I'm also a professional guitar player who never plays without without taking a few tokes. If I don't have any, I don't play. Old habits die hard. Anyway I want to thank everyone for the help I do really appreciate it. You are all very cool. I guess I'll have to wait just a little longer....(oh the pain....)


----------



## langriff (Oct 18, 2010)

I know this thread is old but im having the same problem. I have an autoflower plant not sure of the strain because I ordered afghani #1 and somehow they sent me an autoflower anyway im 80 days from seed the entire plant is yellow all of the leaves are dying ive been flushing for the last 2 weeks and still i have milky/clear trichs. should I pull or should i wait


----------



## ws23v21g (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the same issue going into 12 weeks...I think I'm going to harvest soon myself.


----------



## Milesmkd (Oct 18, 2010)

That's no sativa, look at them fat indica leaves. It's probably an indica dominant hybrid. Looks great though. U wanna see some real deal sativas, look at my 3 11foot sativa Jack herrer


----------



## obijohn (Oct 18, 2010)

My outdoor sativa got to week 12 of flowering, and after reading/asking questions here, we kinda figured some sativas just don't get amber trichs so I harvested. To the op, all the white hairs tell me it's still budding up, so wait til they turn redbrown and recede into the seed(less) pods


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 22, 2010)

Milesmkd said:


> That's no sativa, look at them fat indica leaves. It's probably an indica dominant hybrid. Looks great though. U wanna see some real deal sativas, look at my 3 11foot sativa Jack herrer


 funny as shit nobody originally noticed that. i had a thought that growing such long flowering strains indoors would slow the growth due to a lack of light, indoors cant compare to outdoors.


----------



## Xepshunall (Jan 20, 2019)

I have the same situation more than eight years later and still no clear answer has been offered to OP of this thread. My plants are mostly to fully Indica from feminized seed. I was able to easily snap the dying fan leaves off with a quick, slightly downward pull.
  
The Trichomes are apparently all cloudy though. Here's my second one and it's behaving similarly.
 
I have truly enjoyed growing these. I can't be sure of the strains so I won't suggest any names but they are from premium quality parents and well-know, established breeders that we all have access to.
I recently read a post elsewhere that shares a man's opinion stating that it's a fact that the peak of ripeness is when all trichomes are cloudy and none have turned amber. That's the current state of my plants. I took early samples from lesser developed branches and thoroughly dismantled the buds, removing even the smallest sugar leaf. I'm comfortable with harvesting just the way they are because my old lady says they are so good now that the least effective of the two plants is better than anything we have sourced from local dealers. I have no experience with previous successful harvests but I do have clones from one plant and can learn from harvesting them at various stages. The way I see it, cloning every female you grow as soon as you know it's female is the way to go. If you get it wrong the first time, try again to see whether she is good enough to continue with. Y'all take care and keep supporting all that you believe in.


----------



## Delztronics (Jan 20, 2019)

sdk1973green said:


> her are some pics from 3 or 4 days ago. the camera isnt too great. but like i said, absolutely no amber whatsoever. Thanks for the quick reply...


You can cut down your light cycle to 11 and then to 10 to speed up the process if need be.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jan 20, 2019)

As stated above ... you can force flower her with light cycle manipulation.
Drop to 10/14 and leave it. It will trick her into finishing. Sometimes you have to do it.


----------

